# Whoops, zapped my vals.



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

So about 2 months back, I decided to overhaul my tank. It got overrun with some bioload and goop and poop and algae, so in I went with sleeves rolled up. Hacked at some plants that were coated in the fuzzies, and for the most part, other than knowing my bioload is a bit too high still from some pleco babies, and algae concerns from there, the tank is doing well. 

Problem is when I overhauled the tank, I added some excel, completely forgetting that vals are delicate to excel. Whoops. 

So they died back... they were honestly growing like weeds before this incident and I couldnt stop them from spreading, and I loved it. Now, 2 months later (or more??) they are still pretty stubby and really not doing so great, but they arent dead. 

Any val-boosting tips?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They were probably thriving on the goop/poop/etc. in the gravel (before the overhaul). I would try boosting the substrate with some plants tabs and that should do the trick.

Hopefully that helps.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

rock on i forgot about those little things. ill go get some this week. thanks stu


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't know that vals were sensitive to Excel. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Gah...maybe that's why mine are mushy.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep... vals and excel do NOT mix... anacharis is apparently sensitive to it as well. Some people have had success gradually building up to full dose over a few weeks, but overdosing for algae treatment and such will turn them to mush.

Also, you can't trim vals, so if you cut them back, that would cause the whole leaf to eventually die off too.

Mine grew really slow for the first few weeks in my tank... and then they exploded, now they are nearing 3' long lol.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hmm, I always used to trim my vals if the leaf was looking a bit sad.... But only then, and they were the same, a good 3-5 feet long. Insane!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> Also, you can't trim vals, so if you cut them back, that would cause the whole leaf to eventually die off too.
> 
> Mine grew really slow for the first few weeks in my tank... and then they exploded, now they are nearing 3' long lol.


What? I was told and read that you could trim Vals. If I didn't trim them they would cover the entire surface. I have noticed the tips turning brown after a trim. I love the look of them, but maybe they just aren't compatible with me.


----------

